
An Open Letter on the Hong Kong High Court Injunction on Internet Speech - ximeng
https://medium.com/@ted.ietf/an-open-letter-on-the-hong-kong-high-court-injunction-on-internet-speech-7f0048df2f54
======
ximeng
[https://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201911/01/P2019103100982...](https://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201911/01/P2019103100982.htm)
\- government press release on the injunction restricting internet speech

[https://gogetfunding.com/jrcensorship/](https://gogetfunding.com/jrcensorship/)
\- crowd funding to fight this: 1.6mn of 3mn raised as of now, first hearing
today

